# Booyah!



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

*Nearly 6,300 traffic stops over holiday weekend*

CONCORD, N.H. --State police say that they made nearly 6,300 traffic stops over the July 4 holiday weekend. State police also say they handled 37 accidents, made 29 drunken driving arrests and issued more than 1,900 speeding tickets between Friday and midnight Monday. They also issued more than 3,200 warnings.

http://www.boston.com/news/local/ne...arly_6300_traffic_stops_over_holiday_weekend/

_Good traffic in New Hampshire this weekend. :twisted: I made 41 motor vehicle stops on Sunday alone..._


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Yeah but...............................

Were there any disparities exhibited in the proportion of ratios to the inverse of the racial characteristics presented by the operators of said vehicles stopped? Oh my GOD!!! Without Northeastern conducting a study,
how will we ever know!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!?
:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Come to think of it, if I had to fill out an extra form for every stop, I probably wouldn't have been able to make half that many stops.

PLUS, I did stop one black female from Canada (does that count as two minorities? :evil: ) on I-89 for doing 86/65. Given the small population of minorities in NH, under your system, I now wouldn't be able to stop another minority for a week, lest NU determine that my stops aren't "warranted."


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

Another mark goes under the "Time to move north" column...


----------



## GD (May 2, 2002)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
"Yeah but............................... 

Were there any disparities exhibited in the proportion of ratios to the inverse of the racial characteristics presented by the operators of said vehicles "



lol!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## badogg88 (Dec 17, 2003)

&lt;quote>I did stop one black female from Canada (does that count as two minorities? ) &lt;/quote>

Hahaha


----------



## fscpd907 (Jun 5, 2003)

*Massachusetts State Police *

*SCARR program a success for State Police *

The Massachusetts State Police recently took part in 211 SCARR patrols, targeting aggressive drivers.

The SCARR Program stands for State Courts Against Road Rage and was developed to educate and reduce recidivism among drivers charged with serious motor vehicle violations.

From May 30 to June 29, the State Police had an additional 211 patrols on the state highways.

The extra patrols resulted in 22 arrests. They were also responsible for 1,643 citations, including 1,315 for speeding, 158 for seat belt violations and 216 for negligent driving. There were 262 criminal summons issued.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

phuzz01";p="68328 said:


> *Nearly 6,300 traffic stops over holiday weekend*
> 
> CONCORD, N.H. --State police say that they made nearly 6,300 traffic stops over the July 4 holiday weekend. State police also say they handled 37 accidents, made 29 drunken driving arrests and issued more than 1,900 speeding tickets between Friday and midnight Monday. They also issued more than 3,200 warnings.
> 
> ...


I think I saw about 10 troopers on my way up I-89 on Sunday to Vermont in marked cruisers on the side of the road. I had the cruise on 74, I didn't even bother slowing down (everyone else was, but by the time they slowed down, they were going the same speed I was).

On 93/293/193 I didn't see any.

On the way back down on Tuesday, I didn't see a single cop until I hit the MA border and one was cleaning up a lane closure detail on Route 3. :wink:


----------



## phuzz01 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah, on a holiday weekend, we tend to put down criminal cases and other work in order to go out and play. I work a rural/criminal patrol, but I spent most of the day on Sunday up on I-89 stopping cars. They like the numbers and the visibility.

Frank, I wouldn't touch you at 74...actually, I didn't stop a car under 80. It didn't take more than 15 or 30 seconds of sitting in a cross-over to get someone to blow by at 85-90mph on I-89.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

phuzz01";p="68818 said:


> Frank, I wouldn't touch you at 74...actually, I didn't stop a car under 80. It didn't take more than 15 or 30 seconds of sitting in a cross-over to get someone to blow by at 85-90mph on I-89.


I was counting on that...I had my mother in the car. :lol:

"Slow down, there's a trooper!!"

"Whatever, ma." *keeps going the same speed in the right lane*


----------



## justcardio (May 9, 2002)

LOL :lol:


----------

